# Internal thermal screens for windscreen



## kellyjohn (Nov 19, 2011)

hi all does anyone know where i can get internal thermal screens for windscreen or advise on how to make  have searched ebay but want ridiculous money  dont mind tyring to make as long as no sewing involved as prob join fingers together:drive:


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi John

You will find that external screens are more effective than internal, producing less condensation on the inside of the windscreen.

I have read somewhere that you can use the insulating foil sold to put behind central heating radiators - it's cheap but not particularly robust.

If used outside you'd need to work out how to secure it - under the wipers for a start, and with elastic to the door mirrors?

Worth a thought perhaps ...

Regards

Chris


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 19, 2011)

CAK tanks do them for internal use, or you can buy all the materials to make them yourself.
You can download the catalogue & price list Welcome to CAK Tanks | Premier Source Of Interior Equipment | Motor-Caravan | Caravan & Marine


----------



## Firefox (Nov 19, 2011)

Internal silver screens are a waste of time. They can even make condensation worse by trapping cold air between the screen and windscreen. I used some for ages in a car.

The best thing they can be used for is in hot weather as a sun shade, but really for cold weather you would be better off without. Any advertising that tells you they also work in cold weather is misleading I reckon.

I guess if you are really set on making some then radiator foil stuck with epoxy on both sides of stiff cardboard finishing edges with waterpoof duct tape would work. You need something flexible for storage that will not get water in and break up and is cheap as well. Radiator foil and waterproof tape are not that cheap though. By the time you've finished you may as well have bought the CAK material but that needs sewing on the edge strip.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 19, 2011)

They do work a little, we only had those when we had a Renault Master & manage in the cold in Andorra (one blind was frozen to the window though :rolleyes2 They are handy if you maybe want to get away quickly without having to get out of the van. We have the internal blinds the corrugated type & often only use these when overnighting somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Nov 19, 2011)

You dont say what model/make of motorhome you have, for advice there is a selection of externals here and you do get the WildCampers discount on purchases from me

Motorhome External Silver Thermal Screens, Thermal Screens for Outside of Motorhomes

Peter


----------



## Sparks (Nov 19, 2011)

Post deleted


----------



## mustardseed (Nov 20, 2011)

Sparks said:


> Check the prices here: Thermo Mats : Just Kampers
> The screens are very good but the supplied bag is rubbish. £20 per set for my Vivaro. Not bad even if you just want them for privacy or sunshades. However they do help in cold weather AND you can whip them off quick if need be.


Their prices are remarkably reasonable   However, they, like the majority of suppliers, don't cater for my vehicle (Renault Trafic 1983) :-(
Looks like it's back to the drawing board, and time to get out the sewing machine.....


----------



## Firefox (Nov 20, 2011)

Thermo mats look ultra cheap, I don't think you could beat that DIY.

CAK do supply material to fit any van: http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_catalogue_2011/2011 Cab Screens.pdf

It's the 9 layer stuff which is nominally better than thermo mats 5 layer material. But sewing required on the edge strip.

Thanks for the thermo mat link. I may get some for my rooflights but mainly for stealth blackout use rather than super effective insulation.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello
My van came with internal screens which I was not too impressed with.
I got some external from Silver Screens the original and best Motorhome cab window insulation !
If you change your van for a different model he will take your old ones in part ex. so he usually has some second hand ones for sale.
I got a set that were less than year old (the original label is dated) and appeared to be unused. Can't remember how much I paid but I do remember being pleased with the saving over his new ones. I'm pleased with the screens they are well made,a good fit and easy to put on.

Blue Skies


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Internal Screens*

We were extremely pleased we had them about a month ago.  Bang on side of van followed by a lot of noisey shouting,  up & off in 5 mins at 1.30 am.


----------



## kellyjohn (Nov 20, 2011)

thankyou all for replies will have a look at suggested sites cheers john by the way for talbot 1994


----------



## al n sal (Nov 20, 2011)

jennyp19 said:


> We were extremely pleased we had them about a month ago.  Bang on side of van followed by a lot of noisey shouting,  up & off in 5 mins at 1.30 am.



:scared:where was you, did you see who or what was going on...


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Hi Al&Sal*

We were in a town called Almoridi in Spain - decided we'd stop next the the Chinese we'd just had a meal in.  Didn't bother to look what was going on, John just put his jeans on, took down the screens, struck up & went. Their faces were a bit of a picture when we struck the van up.  Only bit of hassle we had in nearly 10 weeks, so not too bad.   Can't wait to clear off again - hopefully Feb/Mar.  :drive:

External screens would be ok if you are always on campsites, but that is so expensive - even in France & Spain. We prefer to have the extra time away rather than paying for sites.


----------



## Skar (Nov 21, 2011)

I made a full set of externals (secured with bungees) and internals (secured with suckers) using this, cut to size and edged with Gaffa tape. Rolls up easy for storage (in the shower) and very effective (and cheap!)


----------



## kellyjohn (Nov 25, 2011)

hi all bought some from just kampers thankyou for link 25 pound including postage very good really pleased cheers all


----------



## ourglenard (Nov 27, 2011)

I dunno if this'll work......have n't knocked it up yet but now have all the bits....
Loft insulation (£3 for huge bale from B&Q), 'Emergency Foil Blanket' (£1 each thru' Ebay), Glue & Suction Cups (£1 for 20 in local Pound Shop). Sandwich Ins. stuff between layers of foil & seal edges with Silver Duct Tape.........less than a Tenner as a punt!!


----------

